# Topics > General topics and testing > Tasks >  Dictation, voice-to-text, transcription addon

## Airicist

Forum: Speech recognition, transcription, dictation, voice-to-text

"A Speech Interface in 3 Steps"

by api.ai (Google)
June 3, 2015

----------

